# Disabling Toshiba Laptop Startup Programs



## flipsy

I have a Toshiba Satellite M640, and I am just curious which programs I can disable during startup.

TOSHIBA Sleep

Toshiba HDD Protection

Toshibal Power Saver

toshiba Btuton Support

toshiba zooming Utility

Toshiba Flash Cards

Toshiba eco Utility

Toshiba PC Health Monitor

SmartFaceVWatcher

Toshiba Volume Regulator

toshiba HDD SSD Alert

Messge Center

Toshiba ReelTime

KeNotify Application

SVPWUTIL Application

Toshiba Service Station

Toshiba Web Camera Application

HWSetup

Which of these can I disable?


----------



## Krazyshank

Probibly all of the, by the names, they all seem to be useless toshiba bloatware...


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yup you can disable all of them if you want.


----------

